# Ticket despatches & ticket sales



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I you have received a ticket despatched email stating your ticket numbers and have not received them, please email [email protected].

If you have not received an email with a status update for your tickets, please do not worry, they will be available on the gate at Brooklands 

I you still want to go, you can simply turn up and pay on the gate, but if possible we would prefer ordering them on-line at http://shop.ttoc.co.uk You can still pay on the gate, if you prefer, but at least the tickets will be ready. Just select cheque and state on the order comments "pay at Brooklands".

See you all there


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

And if you are paying at the gate, it would help us greatly if you have the correct money or a cheque already written out (payable to The TT Owners Club).

Thanks.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What was the score with p&p for collection on the door? There was a thread running but I don't think it was resolved. Just wondering how much to make my cheque out for.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll amend the orders in the database to remove postage charges. The list on the gate should account for this, but if not I will sort out refunds after/during the day.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

For reference, cost on the door is

member + 1 = Â£20
non-member + 1 = Â£26


----------

